# Does FreeBSD support DCCP, RDS and TIPC protocols?



## Franklin Suvi Jesudhas (Jan 13, 2021)

One of our certifications require the protocols DCCP, RDS and TIPC to be disabled.   Also, those requirements are Linux specific.
I'm looking for a way to disable DCCP, RDS and TIPC protocols in the FreeBSD kernel, if they're supported and enabled.  Can anyone point me to the ways to do that or any equivalents to them?


----------



## msplsh (Jan 13, 2021)

Firewall drop IP protocol 33 (DCCP), TCP 16385 (RDS) although I don't think it's supported, and TIPC is not supported at all.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2021)

I only found a FreeBSD reference to DCCP on the wikipedia page: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datagram_Congestion_Control_Protocol#Implementations
But the referenced link ends with a 403 access denied. I have no access to the IETF mail archives. 

It mentioned it's a patch for FreeBSD 5.1 (that's quite old) and nothing else, so I doubt this was actually implemented in FreeBSD itself (article would probably have mentioned that).


----------



## msplsh (Jan 13, 2021)

sys/netinet/dccp.h


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2021)

Only the header file seems to exist though. Not much else. 

```
Add a header definition for DCCP as defined in RFC4340. This header definition
is required to perform validation when receiving and forwarding DCCP packets.
We do not currently support DCCP.
```






						⚙ D21179 Add header definition for RFC4340, Datagram Congestion Control Protocol
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------



## msplsh (Jan 13, 2021)

May still need to block at the firewall in order to count as "disabled" since they're being validated/processed and forwarded.


----------



## Franklin Suvi Jesudhas (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for your response.


----------

